# DVC owner wanting to learn....



## pennyguy23 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could point me the write direction for a thread to read so I can figure this whole system out. 

What to book for trading? 

How it works?  

How to figure out what resorts are worth trading into?

Am I making a good trade?

Etc Etc....

Thanks much


----------



## richardm (Nov 7, 2008)

Mouseowners.com seems to be the most popular DVC forum currently. Get involved with the threads on this site and study that forum as well..  

If you are a DVC owner- often your best option is to book and use at a DVC property.. If you aren't a DVC owner- you probably posted this thread in the wrong area and instead are looking for more exchange type advice....


----------



## ljmiii (Nov 7, 2008)

DVC is different than Marriott and other more or less traditional timeshares in that you don't ever 'trade' a week - you give your points back to Disney and they manage the trade through Interval International.

The upside is that you never have to worry about booking prime weeks or resorts to get the trade you want.  The downside is that you don't have a 'real' Interval International account and are somewhat at the mercy of what Disney can find for you.


----------



## pennyguy23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks weird I have never heard any of this before. We are owners at SSR and AKV.  I thought we could trade with others. Thanks for the help.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 8, 2008)

pennyguy23 said:


> Thanks weird I have never heard any of this before. We are owners at SSR and AKV.  I thought we could trade with others. Thanks for the help.



You can trade through Interval, but as a Disney Vacation Club member you have to call Member Services because DVC members aren't direct members of II (Interval International). DVC has a corporate membership. DVC picks what resort to deposit with II (not you). That's why you'll see a lot of off season weeks in Interval at Vero and Hilton Head and usually off season units at Saratoga and Old Key West for the Walt Disney location. Disney controls what gets deposited with II. Rarely do I ever see larger units in II for Beach Club or Wilderness Lodge. Disney usually saves prime time (holidays) to be used by the members.

As far as resorts on par with DVC in Interval, right off the bat I would mention the Royal resorts in Cancun, the Sheraton/Westins, Marriott, Hyatt, and well managed independent resorts in hard to get locations. If you join tugg, you will be able access the resort reviews. 

I think the best points value for a trade using DVC points in II would be a one bedroom. It takes 160 points for a 1 bedroom in prime season. 

Another place to access resort reviews would be tripadvisor.com - but I always take trip advisor with a grain of salt since anybody can post there. Some posts I think are bogus, but I can usually wade through the troll reviews and get a pretty decent idea about a resort. The pictures on trip advisor help a lot.


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Nov 9, 2008)

You CAN trade with other timeshare owners, but your best bet is to do it privately.  I do it quite often, actually.  However, I usually trade 5 nights' worth (sun-Fri) instead of a whole week in exchange for a whole week elsewhere, as this is the best way to economize with points.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 14, 2008)

Hummm......this is interesting......just a thought.

Lets say I know a DVC owner and he wants to go somewhere else that I can use an AC or unit to get.

I know we can't "sell" anything we exchange into - but could we trade?

He books a DVC room for me and I give him a Guest Cert from an exchange?


----------



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

mdurette said:


> Hummm......this is interesting......just a thought.
> 
> Lets say I know a DVC owner and he wants to go somewhere else that I can use an AC or unit to get.
> 
> ...



I think the scenario as you described above is okay. But then again, I think that rules are made to be broken if they make no sense. IMHO the ability to rent a week for which you have traded should be implicit in the exchange. But I'm not II. 

The situation should be fine and nobody will get hurt if you exchange with another owner. I'll get flack for this. Watch and see.


----------



## jvincent (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't see a problem with your scenario.  It's basically an exchange between two owners.  As a DVC member, I can make a reservation under anyones name.  Whenever I choose to go somewhere besides a DVC resort, I will either rent my points or do a direct exchange with another owner.  I don't ever plan on exchanging my DVC through RCI, formerly II.  Sooooo, what do you have to trade


----------

